# Lohnt sich NFS MW 2?



## TechBone (8. November 2014)

Frage steht oben, Ich fand das alte auf dem Gamecube immer gut, wollte mir jetzt das neue holen, wegen der grafik, und mehr, fand auch cool das man dort den Countach fahren kann, aber wenn ich z.B jetzt den Miura fahren möchte muss ich erst mal 5,99€ bezahlen?!? Also ich rede eigentlich nur für das spiel von 9,99€ bei origin oder gibts des irgendwo günstiger?


----------



## Robonator (8. November 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es nichtmal 5€ wert. 
Keum bzw flache Story, sogut wie kein Tuning, insgesamt vom Fahrgefühl eher ein Burnout als ein Need for Speed. Afaik kamen später dann noch viele andere Fahrzeuge hinzu die man per DLC kaufen musste, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## TechBone (8. November 2014)

wirklich so schlecht?


----------



## Defenz0r (8. November 2014)

Ja, das lässt sich gar nicht in Worte fassen 
Bin grad etwas Schreibfaul


----------



## TechBone (8. November 2014)

Ich kann mir darunter irgendwie nichts schlechtes vorstellen


----------



## Defenz0r (8. November 2014)

Dann stren deine Fantasy an.
Wem das Spiel gefällt der solls spielen, ich mags nicht, so wie viele andere.

Robonator hat schon alles gesagt.


----------



## TechBone (8. November 2014)

ich will doch nur, das mir jemand sagt warum es nicht so gut sein sollte.


----------



## 04_alex_4 (8. November 2014)

ich kann dies nur bestätigen, hab auch mal angespielt, vom alten guten Need for Speed ist keine Spur mehr zu sehen, guck dir gameplay bei YouTube an, das Spiel ist sehr öde... es gibt jede Menge Kritik an dieses Spiel, guck im Internet nach...


----------



## Andrej (8. November 2014)

Es ist schlecht,weil es nichts mit Need for Speed Most Wanted aus dem Jahre 2005 zutun hat.
Es gibt dort nichts was das Spiel ausgemacht hat.


----------



## crys_ (8. November 2014)

Der erste Teil war genial, wenn du vom zweiten nicht viel mehr erwartest außer ein paar Rennen ist es ok.
Mir persönlich gefällt das Spielprinzipnicht das du alles findest und nichts wirklich erarbeiten musst. Außerdem zwingt dich das Spiel nicht mehr bestimmte Erfolge bei Verfolgungsjagden zu machen, das hat mich persönlich am meisten gestört...

Liebes EA: Einfach MW1 in top Grafik, 16:9 und mit neuen Autos nochmal, einfach nichts ändern dann wird alles gut und ihr verdient n Haufen Kohle


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (8. November 2014)

Das Spiel hat nichts mit dem ersten MW zutun, die Story ist ******* und das reine Leistungstuning auf diese Art und Weise muss man mögen. Es gibt viel was das Spiel für mich schlecht macht, und das steht in fast jeder Kritik soweit ich weiß.
Aber eins muss ich dem Spiel lassen: Das Fahrgefühl hat mich überwältigt, klar sehr arcade lastig, aber ich habe es geliebt. So ******* das Spiel ansonsten ist und auch wenn der Name garnicht passt (Anderer Name würde dem Spiel glaube ich in Kritiken eine bessere Wertung geben...), einfach rumheizen, ich habe es geliebt. Habe auch schon gut 20 Stunden an Spielzeit^^


----------



## TechBone (8. November 2014)

hm, also das mit der Blacklist könnte ich mir verkneifen, ich hoffe das die verfolgungsjagten trotzdem spannend bleiben. Also lohnt es sich nach den meisten usern nicht?


----------



## Ion (8. November 2014)

Ob es sich lohnt? Nun, suchst du ein Spiel mit Autos das sich wie Burnout anfühlt, dann wäre MW 2 was für dich.
Suchst du aber einen echten NFS-Nachfolger, bzw. den Nachfolger von MW dann such weiter, denn MW 2 erfüllt dieses Kriterium in keinster Weise.
Ich rate dir auch von ab, das Spiel würde ich nicht mal geschenkt nehmen ..


----------



## TechBone (8. November 2014)

das Problem ist das ich Burnout nie gespielt habe, Ich habe nur gehört, man könne Next Car game mit einem Burnout vergleichen... und würde sich wenigstens Rivals lohnen?


----------



## rammstein_72 (8. November 2014)

Ich selber kann das Spiel ebenfalls nicht empfehlen. Die NFS Reihe ist in meinen Augen tot bzw. ausgelutscht, wie viele Spielereihen von EA auch. Wenn du dir ein gutes NFS kaufen möchtest, dann empfehle ich dir alle bis Carbon. Es gab zwar noch gute Teile wie Shift oder HP 2010 aber die neueren sind nicht mehr das, was es einst einmal war.


----------



## 04_alex_4 (8. November 2014)

rivals basieren sich auf MW2, also ist auch nicht besser... aber lohnen tut es sich bei keinem spiel, da die Entwickler meiner Meinung nach das Geld für das Spiel nicht verdient haben... Lohnen würde es sich erst dann wenn du dir nix kaufst


----------



## TechBone (8. November 2014)

Ok, Shift kenne ich, habe ich hier für die Xbox 360, Das spiel fand ich auch klasse vom realismus, kann ich das Xbox game bei origin irgendwie einlösen?  wäre cool, aber bestimmt nicht machbar, die grafik muss auf dem PC noch ein stückchen besser aussehen.

Das Problem ist, Ich kann die Xbox nicht nutzen.

[wie bin ich wohl auf shift gekommen? achso, Saturn bat mal 3 spiele die 50€ für 50€ an also 3 spiele für preis von 1.  so hab ich mir gleich sims 3, Shift(für Xbox) und Silent hunter 5 geholt xD geile aktion von saturn]

gegenfrage, würde es sich lohnen wenn ihr jetzt per zufall irgendwie die gelegenheit bekommt, NFS mw 2 oder rivals gratis zu bekommen, wäre euch das noch zu teurer?  komische frage aber interessiert mich mal


----------



## 04_alex_4 (8. November 2014)

per Zufall bekommt man die spiele nicht gecrackt, sondern ganz bewusst und mit Absicht über torrent

und das kann noch viel, viel teurer werden wenn du danach eine Abmahnung mit mindestens 800€ Strafe bekommst und das lohnt sich wirklich nicht)))


----------



## TechBone (8. November 2014)

nee, nicht per torrent, ich kenne zwar eine seite wo man spiele (torrents) über mega bekommt aber über so downloadlinks in mehreren parts.. aber da kann man sich eh viele viren einfangen... zu große gefahr. ich habe eigentlich eher über nen freund gemeint  

also wenn der freund z.B. dir das spiel gratis geben würde, würdet ihr da ja oder nein sagen(ohne viren). oder wäre es auf der Aufs haus aktion noch immer zu wenig wert.... Wie sagt man? "Geschenkt ist noch zu teuer"

so hab ich das geiment


----------



## Ion (8. November 2014)

> und würde sich wenigstens Rivals lohnen?


Auch nicht, die NFS-Serie ist seit "The Run" tot - das ist kein NFS mehr, sondern eine Beleidung.
Der nächste Titel der wieder annährend an das alte NFS ran kommt dürfte "The Crew" sein.


----------



## TechBone (8. November 2014)

ok, dann habt ihr mir wieder einmal geholfen  danke PCGHX User


----------



## Galford (9. November 2014)

Rivals ist ein recht gutes Spiel. Ja, die anderen werden dir was anderes sagen, aber es muss halt wieder gemotzt werden.

Es gibt nur ein paar Probleme, bei denen es darauf ankommt, ob sie für dich entscheidend sind oder nicht. Es gibt z.B. keine Lenkradunterstützung, das Spiel läuft nur auf 30 Frames (man kann es theoretisch umgehen, aber es gibt dann Probleme wie EMPs die zu schnell feuern - ist also fast so wie Cheaten), und insgesamt gibt es eine Menge kleiner Bugs. Also für echte PC Enthusiasten, per se KO-Kriterien.

Ich habe mit beiden Seiten (Cops und Raser) mind. 30 Stunden verbracht (wahrscheinlich mehr), habe dem Spiel also mehr als eine faire Chance gegeben, was ich bei meinem Mitpostern teilweise bezweifle. Rivals basiert nicht auf MW2, sondern vom Spielprinzip eher auf Hot Pursuit (Cops UND Raser-Seite; Spielmodi wie z.B. Interceptor oder Hot Pursuit; die Landschaftstypen wie Wüste, verschneite Gebirge, Wälder, Küstenstraßen). Nur das Leistungstuning ist nicht wie bei Hot Pursuit (dort gib es nämlich keines), aber auch anders als in Most Wanted (2012). Edit: Okay, es gibt ein paar Gemeinsamkeiten mit MW, so macht z.B. Rivals mehr aus seiner offenen Welt als HP (2010), wie auch MW 2012 (z.B. Sprünge), aber trotzdem ist es mehr wie Hot Pursuit. Autolog gab es schon in HP (2010) und AllDrive in ähnlicher Form in Burnout Paradise.
Was du allerdings mögen musst, ist es in Kurven zu driften - Anbremsen und sauberes Ausfahren von Kurven, wie in dem meisten Simulations-Rennspielen, macht hier keinen Sinn.


Das 2012er Most Wanted ist "okay" - meiner Meinung nach. Es leidet leider unter einigen fragwürdige Designentscheidungen. Das man komplett alle Autos von Anfang an finden kann ist übrigens unwahr - die 10 Autos der Most Wanted Fahrer muss man sehr wohl erspielen, bis sie in der Welt freigeschaltet werden. Die Leute sind vor allem angepisst, weil Most Wanted (2012) eben doch in vielen Bereichen anders ist als das original Most Wanted (2005). Außerdem heißt das Spiel NICHT Most Wanted *2*. Wenn es dir um die Polizeiverfolgungen geht, rate ich dir allerdings eh zu Hot Pursuit (2010), denn im 2012er Most Wanted sind sie leider viel zu leicht. Gut, in Hot Pursuit sind sie auch leicht, aber deutlich spaßiger.

Eine Empfehlung für Most Wanted (2012) würde ich dir aber auch nicht aussprechen, weil das Spiel eben auch einiges falsch macht, und es dein Geld ist und nicht meines. Wer allerdings ein gutes Burnout will, sollte eh zu Burnout Paradise greifen, aber das nur so nebenbei. 

Selber gespielt habe ich alle NFS Teile die für PC erschienen sind, also so ziemlich alle, außer eben Nitro (Wii) und diverse Versionen für Handhelds (Underground Rivals, Most Wanted 5-1-0 etc.) bzw. Versionen für mobile Geräte wie Pads/Phones.

Und um die anderen hier etwas zu reizen, darf ich gleich noch sagen welches meine Lieblings-NFS Teile sind, weil jemand der Rivals ganz gut findet und Most Wanted noch okay, darf wahrscheinlich die alten Teile nicht gut finden.

Meine Topp5 in loser Reihenfolge: Need for Speed Special Edition, Need for Speed III: Hot Pursuit, Porsche (Unleashed), Most Wanted (2005) und Hot Pursuit (2010).
Ich mag aber auch High Stakes (Brennender Asphalt), Underground 2 etc. 

 Edit: 
Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag. Für MW (2012) gibt es ein Timesaver-Pack, dass u.a. auch die 10 Most Wanted Fahrzeuge freischaltet. Wer das natürlich mit gekauft hat, muss die Autos nicht selber freischalten.


----------



## TechBone (9. November 2014)

naja, Rivals mit 30 fps, hm... sieht mir das auf der PS4 Besser aus als auf manch nem pc, die 30fps finde ich nicht gelungen, und wenn man die begrentzt auf 60, dann verliert man eh nur noch. weil der wagen "superschnell" und wieder Superlangsam wird, hatte ja eine gelegnheit zum testen. wollte aber nur nochmal euch fragen was ihr so meint. ich kauf mir da lieber Crysis(3) für 10€ das ist in der grafik allenmals besser und läuft auch perfekt auf "meinem" PC ich  hatte versucht 60 fps heraus zu holen auch mit niedrigsten settings , was nicht geklappt hat und immer zu elendigen framedrops verschwand  

ich hoffe doch das wenigstens mw 2 Bessere performance hat... ach was laber ich da, ich kaufs mir doch eh nicht


----------



## Galford (9. November 2014)

TechBone schrieb:


> sieht mir das auf der PS4 Besser aus als auf manch nem pc,



Die PC Version auf maximalen Details (wenn es denn der PC schafft) sind garantiert nicht schlechter aus als die PS4 Version. Digital Foundry sagt was anderes (die PC Version hat mehr Foliage (Gräser, kleine Büsche) - also etwas mehr Detail). Außerdem läuft die PS4 Version ebenso mit 30 Frames. Wenn es der eigene PC nicht schafft, klar, dann eben nicht.

Next-Gen Face-Off: Need for Speed: Rivals • Eurogamer.net

Von mir gemachte Screenshots aus der PC Version:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-514.html#post6864872


Edit:
Wann hast du Rivals getestet? Das Spiel profitiert sehr stark von Nvideas "Wundertreiber" 337.50. Nein ernsthaft, die *C*PU wird stark entlastet. Hilft natürlich nicht bei AMD.


----------



## TechBone (10. November 2014)

na toll, aber BF4 läuft bei mir mit 60 frames in der Sekunde. und das ohne lags Online, in der SP auch, schwankt vielleicht mal auf 40 aber läuft alles gut ohne MSAA, in Maximalen details. ich frage mich warum da eine R9 270X und ein FX-8320 nicht ausreichen kann. crysis 3 läuft auch abermals besser.


Eine Frage hätte ich noch, was ist der unterschied von Shift 1&2 Unleashed? Lohnt sich das game?


----------



## Bert2007 (12. November 2014)

TechBone schrieb:


> na toll, aber BF4 läuft bei mir mit 60 frames in der Sekunde. und das ohne lags Online, in der SP auch, schwankt vielleicht mal auf 40 aber läuft alles gut ohne MSAA, in Maximalen details. ich frage mich warum da eine R9 270X und ein FX-8320 nicht ausreichen kann. crysis 3 läuft auch abermals besser.
> 
> Eine Frage hätte ich noch, was ist der unterschied von Shift 1&2 Unleashed? Lohnt sich das game?



Einer ist Teil 1 der andere 2!
Spass bei Seite.Teil 2 hat mehr Autos, Events usw.
 Man fährt halt auf Rennstrecken , aber man kann die Kisten auch tunen und im Setup verändern! Ich hab das früher mit Lenkrad gespielt.


----------



## TechBone (13. November 2014)

nö danke geht schon, hab jetzt nur ein problem bei Crysis, ich starte es, und es kommt eine fehlermeldung(crysis Funktioniert nicht mehr) und ich habe auch schon versucht visual c++ zu installieren... bei 2008 kommt immer ein fehler... so ein 1935 error. hab auch schon mit kompatiblität versucht... nichts


----------



## ak1504 (18. November 2014)

MW 2012 ? Hammer..! Und der beste MP den ich je in NFS sah


----------



## Galford (25. November 2014)

Das Spiel kostet gerade zum Black-Friday Sale bei Origin nur 2,49 Euro. Also für 2,49 kann man es sich garantiert kaufen, ohne dann danach bei Nichtgefallen irgendwie sauer zu sein.

https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/nfs-most-wanted-2013/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition

Die DLC sind natürlich auch verbilligt.


----------



## TechBone (27. November 2014)

Galford schrieb:


> Das Spiel kostet gerade zum Black-Friday Sale bei Origin nur 2,49 Euro. Also für 2,49 kann man es sich garantiert kaufen, ohne dann danach bei Nichtgefallen irgendwie sauer zu sein.
> 
> https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/nfs-most-wanted-2013/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition
> 
> Die DLC sind natürlich auch verbilligt.



nö danke hab schon Mirrors Edge und CoH 2 Gekauft


----------



## Gokalp1903 (28. November 2014)

Also ich fand es auf der Konsole eher Langweilig keine Story, Tuning etc. Das letzte gute NFS war wahrscheinlich MW1


----------

